# Lomas de Cabo Roig



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, does anyone live in Lomas de Cabo Roig? I am buying a house there next week and just wondered if anyone could help me out with the following:

1. where to get the obligatory bars for doors and windows
2. how to get hot water (no kitchen new build)

Many Thanks
Martin


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wilsman77 said:


> Hi, does anyone live in Lomas de Cabo Roig? I am buying a house there next week and just wondered if anyone could help me out with the following:
> 
> 1. where to get the obligatory bars for doors and windows
> 2. how to get hot water (no kitchen new build)
> ...




.... was that a joke - bars are NOT obligatory.

When you start to organise a kitchen, call in an electrician and a plumber to do the 'second fix' for you (choose Spanish trades!!!)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Our hot water comes from a thermo, which is a 25 litre boiler powered by electricity, purchased from the Ferreteria.


----------



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

*My boiler*

Heppa, cheers for that. Apparently I can get a boiler/water Hester from Leroy Merlin in Zenit Boulevard shopping Centre?? Any idea what the unit costs and how much to install it. Many thanks


----------



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Snikpoh, thanks for the advice but I don't have a clue what 1st and 2nd fix even mean so I will probably just get one fitted by a local company. 
As for the bars everyone seems to have them and I will only be there once a month maximum so probably best I just get them.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The bars or 'Rejas' are very common and you will almost certainly get a much lower insurance premium with them fitted than without them but it is up to you at the end of the day.
Probably a good idea if you are out for long periods.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Our hot water comes from a thermo, which is a 25 litre boiler powered by electricity, purchased from the Ferreteria.


Is 25 litres enough? We originally had a 50 litre one but when we replaced it we increased the capacity to 75 litres which we find better when we have people staying with us, especially for showers.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

hot water tanks are approx €100 euros for a 80 litre .you can buy your own in leroy merlin and get a plumber to fit it,if it's a exchange you can do it yourself if you can wield a spanner and follow fitting instructions.ive fitted dozens of em ,most recently for my Spanish neighbour for a tenner and no I'm not spanish!


----------



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> The bars or 'Rejas' are very common and you will almost certainly get a much lower insurance premium with them fitted than without them but it is up to you at the end of the day.
> Probably a good idea if you are out for long periods.


Pazcat, I was not planning on getting any insurances? Do you know if it's a legal requirement in Spain?

Thanks
Martin


----------



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

jonmlb748 said:


> hot water tanks are approx €100 euros for a 80 litre .you can buy your own in leroy merlin and get a plumber to fit it,if it's a exchange you can do it yourself if you can wield a spanner and follow fitting instructions.ive fitted dozens of em ,most recently for my Spanish neighbour for a tenner and no I'm not spanish!


Jon, it's a shame you don't live in the Roig, could have done with your help next week.


----------

